# Gainer's Sanctuary



## imfree (Mar 6, 2011)

1) Those who attack gainers will be banned.

I have my own dream.

Well?


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 11, 2011)

A dream shared.


----------



## imfree (Mar 11, 2011)

Totmacher said:


> A dream shared.



Thank you for sharing in that dream. There are probably many in spirit, who think they'll be "shot down" if they speak up, even in DimmerLand! That's why I call this place by that name, after all, if you oppose light and freedom, you must be a Dimmer. Some times I just want to write new lyrics to this song because the chorus says "You keep adding to my numbers as you shoot my people down!!!".

Quicksilver Messenger Service-What About Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ-O4HsP_-o&feature=related

*You try to kill my spirit, my mind can't be at ease,

the food you feed my children is what's making them obese...

Sad that the obese are becoming a majority, but there probably never be a revolution...


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaining = Good!! :eat1::happy: The only way I can actually give more of me to :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> Gaining = Good!! :eat1::happy: The only way I can actually give more of me to :wubu:



Welcome to the Sanctuary.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 12, 2011)

I do have to say it is nice to have a place on Dims that is for gainers to get on and talk about any issue pertaining to gaining and what not!! I love it and I think it's great to have so many places to vent!! Btw-what is a reasonable amount of time to gain 200+lbs? Just wondering lol


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> I do have to say it is nice to have a place on Dims that is for gainers to get on and talk about any issue pertaining to gaining and what not!! I love it and I think it's great to have so many places to vent!! Btw-what is a reasonable amount of time to gain 200+lbs? Just wondering lol



Be kind to your own body. You shouldn't try to gain more than a pound or two a week. Don't load-up on fat's, carbs, or sodium, either. Take good care of yourself. Two pounds a week would mean a little over 4 years and that would give your body time to adjust. Eating a well-balanced diet is a win/win as that should keep the gain at a reasonable rate while giving your body ample nutrition to build muscle and strength to handle the increased weight. I'm 55 and where you are seeking to be, at about 420 lbs. I'm spirited, strong, and even my doctors say I'm remarkably healthy, despite even being diabetic.


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2011)

imfree said:


> Be kind to your own body....snipped...



1) Know that your body is capable of safely handling weight. Obviously, no one can know for sure, if you've been severely bulimic in the past, for instance, and have latent heart damage, you would obviously endanger yourself by extreme gaining. Karen Carpenter died because she had been severely anorexic and the little weight she gained while recovering from anorexia caused her to die of heart disease, according to media accounts.

2) You obviously can't ask a doctor to examine you to determine if you can safely gain weight, so you might study up on the indicators such as BP, blood sugar, cholesterol, and others so you can at least make an informed decision for yourself.

3) The medical community will almost certainly never recognize that some people really want to be very heavy and will never seek to help us gain safely. We are pretty much an unknown science and are taking our health and lives in our own hands. Doctors and the medical establishment seem to have an acute shortage of common sense, so I think we can use common sense to our advantage, listen to our own bodies, and confound those short-sighted med people by being far healthier than they'll ever believe.

Wear sunscreen, while the rest of my meandering advice...

This stuff is only my opinion. Consult medical professionals.


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 12, 2011)

That sounds great...since I am new to all this, in respect to gaining lol not being fat, I just want to be sure that I am doing things the right way...though every now I have to jump into some chocolate chip belgin waffles!!


----------



## degek2001 (Mar 12, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> That sounds great...since I am new to all this, in respect to gaining lol not being fat, I just want to be sure that I am doing things the right way...though every now I have to jump into some chocolate chip belgin waffles!!



I like it to read about your gain wish. It means a lot 2 lbs in a week and that 4 years. You must eat, eat, eat...

Please start a blog to write about your experience. I like it to read about your progression.

Good luck. I hope to read more from youre lovely experience. I think 400 lbs is a lovely goal. Go for it.

:kiss2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 12, 2011)

degek2001 said:


> I like it to read about your gain wish. It means a lot 2 lbs in a week and that 4 years. You must eat, eat, eat...
> 
> Please start a blog to write about your experience. I like it to read about your progression.
> 
> ...



:blush: I actually blushed lol because it is so personal and new but actually I would love to blog about it!! :happy:I guess sharing the experiences with everyone here would only make us all closer lol


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> :blush: I actually blushed lol because it is so personal and new but actually I would love to blog about it!! :happy:I guess sharing the experiences with everyone here would only make us all closer lol



Take care and be wise, Rube. It would really rock for you to confound the naysayers, haters, attackers, and especially, the doctards by being as strong and healthy as possible at the end of those 4 years.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 12, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> Gaining = Good!! :eat1::happy: The only way I can actually give more of me to :wubu:



That is a GREAT way to describe it Sarah!


----------



## degek2001 (Mar 13, 2011)

rubenesquehunny said:


> :blush: I actually blushed lol because it is so personal and new but actually I would love to blog about it!! :happy:I guess sharing the experiences with everyone here would only make us all closer lol


We will support you. I like it to read your experience. I am dreaming about your weight gain, your new fat on your belly, hips and butt. I like it to read about your feelings and thoughts about your gain. Specially the reactions around you.

Go on. I'll read your blog...

<3 Henk


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the support!! I am trying to gain in a healther way as I have kids and I would love to be around for them lol....I am actually really healthy and I am very lucky for that...my heart is about 5 yrs younger than I am with nothing clogging or hurting me....blood pressure really good and I don't stress too much lol....I think gaining at a reasonable rate works well and yup, Let's show those haters!! It is just more of me to love and stroke lol and do all the awesome things only avail to a BBW!! Or SSBBW depending on how I look at 420lbs!! lol The support is awesome!:happy:


----------



## imfree (Feb 8, 2012)

BUMP!!! This You Tube video on feederism safety has good information for gainers.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 8, 2012)

imfree said:


> 1) Those who attack gainers will be banned.
> 
> I have my own dream.
> 
> Well?



I so want to rep you for starting this thread but apparently I haven't given enough others a chance to GAIN rep from me!! LOL!

Speaking of gaining, I've had so much fun gaining over the last 8 months and at first it wasn't actually intentional. I had moved to a new country and the host family I was with saw that I had some weight on me so they insisted I had more food and so my eating habits actually changed. When I returned to Australia, I naturally went for bigger amounts of food.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 8, 2012)

imfree said:


> 1) Those who attack gainers will be banned.
> 
> I have my own dream.
> 
> Well?



An idea, and a concept far too long unrealized!! While not necessarily a gainer myself at this time, I know I'll be comfortable, and free to share here! Thank you for starting this thread!



rubenesquehunny said:


> Gaining = Good!! :eat1::happy: The only way I can actually give more of me to :wubu:



Beautifully expressed, and it's what I used to tell my MY hunny! She was giving me more of her to love! (and did I ever show her how much I appreciated her. .woo hoo)


I need to get this "rep" thing down so I can share the love. . As a rule I'm pretty "tech savvy" but there are days, I am surprised how difficult simple things can be. . lol

Now as a parting comment, I've been a member of the "size acceptance" community for decades. .(yeah I'm old) I'm talking the old "fat and gaining" or "BBW and SSBBW" threads on Internet Relay Chat. . I truly believe this is a subject that should be discussed openly among those with an interest in it. I have many thoughts on the subject but not enough time right now. . but I am very glad to see this thread. .kudos


----------



## imfree (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, Guys. It's good to see my little thread waking back up and moving around a little!:happy:


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 15, 2012)

Makes me fond of how the Old Weight Board used to truly be.
Real timers sharing experiences, sharing information while dreams come to life.
To be truly free inspite of the limited trolls and occasional self-haters.


----------



## imfree (Oct 10, 2012)

imfree said:


> 1) Know that your body is capable of safely handling weight. Obviously, no one can know for sure, if you've been severely bulimic in the past, for instance, and have latent heart damage, you would obviously endanger yourself by extreme gaining. Karen Carpenter died because she had been severely anorexic and the little weight she gained while recovering from anorexia caused her to die of heart disease, according to media accounts.
> 
> 2) You obviously can't ask a doctor to examine you to determine if you can safely gain weight, so you might study up on the indicators such as BP, blood sugar, cholesterol, and others so you can at least make an informed decision for yourself.
> 
> ...



Congestive heart failure, when caused by an obesity thickened heart muscle, as far as the new info I've seen and I can figure, can not be reversed. The extent of damage probably depends on how heavy a person has been and for how long. I quit.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 10, 2012)

I support you. I've had some good time packing it on, in the past.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for kind words. Be careful everybody. Avoid being where I am.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wanna say I am so happy this thread exists! :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 16, 2012)

imfree said:


> Congestive heart failure, when caused by an obesity thickened heart muscle, as far as the new info I've seen and I can figure, can not be reversed. The extent of damage probably depends on how heavy a person has been and for how long. I quit.



It looks like it's this way. The heart muscle thickens from the strain of pumping blood through the extra 200,000 miles of blood vessels in each pound of extra fat. The volume of blood pumped with each beat decreases as the muscle thickens. The heart gradually loses the ability to keep the body oxygenated. That includes the heart muscle. In end stage CHF shortness of breath becomes severe, even to the point of being out of breath while at rest. Arrhythmia sets in and the heart suddenly stops. CHF cannot be cured or reversed unless it's caused by an infection, for instance, but not when it's caused by an over-sized, overworked heart muscle. Shortness of breath sets in incrementally. I have been in CHF at least a few years, I know at the very least, since late 2009. I got shorter of breath a little more each year as I gained weight throughout my entire adult life. I'm nearly to the point of being out of breath at rest. My heartbeat does not feel steady. I'd love for it to just be stress. I pray for God's Mercy on me and long for His Grace. I pray for all of us.

Do not end up like me.


----------



## imfree (Oct 24, 2012)

imfree said:


> 1) Those who attack gainers will be banned.
> 
> I have my own dream.
> 
> Well?



What a horrible sin and error! I, without thinking, used "Sanctuary" in the title of this thread when it could have only been a "refuge". I have gained and people might gain, but gaining is not holy and neither is this thread. I must have been out of my mind. There is nothing good about gaining unless the gainer is underweight to begin with.


----------



## ssbbw4m4 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have an interest in meeting a woman that is a gainer but, I would not want her health threatened by gaining to much or, gaining to quickly. 

I gained a lot of weight (50 pounds in a year) myself a few years ago (unintentionally) and when I went for my annual physical, my doctor wanted me to take it off. It did not effect my health at the time but, he said it would lead to problems as I got older. He also advised me to quit smoking but that's another story. 

I guess I have a internal conflict because I am a FA and also a bit more health conscious as I have gotten older. Does anyone else have the same conflict?


----------



## Jah (Jan 29, 2013)

I've gained a lot of weight over the years. From my experience health is more about eating healthy and doing exercise. There have been times when my blood pressure has been slightly high and then I started doing regular exercise and it went down to normal. 
So my advice to anyone that wants to gain would be to do it slowly, eat healthy and do the recommended amount of exercise.


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 30, 2013)

I think this is an AWESOME thread! So glad I found it! :bow::smitten: I too love to gain! :blush::wubu:


----------

